# Replacing Roof Vent outer cover



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi 


I have a small leak in the central roof vent of my A/S Executive. I have contacted A/S, and they say I have to replace the whole vent, at a cost of £47 quid. The outer shell is held in place by four screws, so I thought it would be a simple job (and reasonable cost), just to remove and fix a new part. 

Can anyone tell me what make these Vents are, and is it possible to buy spare parts for them. Cheers Andy.


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

The dome itself is usually up to £30, hence it is more common to replace the whole thing!

If the skylight vent is leaking through the dome, other than through impact, it is usually best to replace the whole unit anyway, as this gives the opportunity to renew the bedding sealer as well!


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

O learies online shop sell all the roof light spares. sometimes you can get just the top halp and this is also true of a lot of bigger caravan dealers.

Phill


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi Phill, 


Thank you I shall give them a ring this morning. It seems a shame to disturb the present one, as it is only the top part that is faulty. 

Once again thank you.


Andy


----------

